# Silver Sensor HDTV antenna ?



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

I have tried using a regular "rabbit" ear antenna, but after a while the picture starts breaking up for a short period of time. So, I deceided I am going out to buy this antenna, but I have a question.

Do you constantly have to adjust the antenna to bring in stations or does it basically sit in one postion and bring all stations in?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

No, just get a good antenna....if you plan to set up an outside antenna, go online at solidsignal.com and you can look for some there...I got mine there..Igot the 
WINEGARD 2000....just set it up in one correct direction and the amplifier for this
antenna will do the rest....$82.99 is a lot but is worth it to me....you can get 
a cheaper one at Radio Shack...depends on how far you live from your towers for your local tv stations....


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

cmoss5 said:


> No, just get a good antenna....if you plan to set up an outside antenna, go online at solidsignal.com and you can look for some there...I got mine there..Igot the
> WINEGARD 2000....just set it up in one correct direction and the amplifier for this
> antenna will do the rest....$82.99 is a lot but is worth it to me....you can get
> a cheaper one at Radio Shack...depends on how far you live from your towers for your local tv stations....


I live about 15 miles from each of the towers of my locals and I can receive almost all the channels well with the exception of what I mentioned in my earlier post.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Understand this: there is no such thing as an HDTV antenna, despite the labels you may see on the package. The Silver Sensor is pretty good as far as indoor antennas go. Living about 15 miles from the transmitters, you should be okay with an unamplified antenna. You may find it necessary to rotate and/or raise the antenna slightly to get best signal strength and least multipath on any given station.


----------

